# help with EI dosing



## Hammerdin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello all, I'm currently trying to ditch my reliance on seachem product and move on to cheaper EI dosing method. here the EI product I found on angelfins, and they recommend me to purches all 3 of them.

POTASSIUM NITRATE (KNO3) 500G
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3086

MONOPOTASSIUM PHOSPHATE (KH2PO4) 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3085

under their formula they suggest I also get Magnesium Sulphate as well, from my poor chemistry understanding the KNO3 = nitrate + potassium and KH2PO4 is phosphate. problem I cant find any magnesium sulphate from their list, is it possible I just puches and mixed the KNO3 and KH2PO4 together and leave out the magnesium? or I should mixed these powder individually in different bottle?


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

Magnesium sulphate MgSO4 = Epson salts, available anywhere. Heres a good calculator.
http://www.aquariumcalculators.com/aquarium-plant-food/estimative-index/


----------



## Hammerdin (Jan 6, 2014)

Mossman said:


> Magnesium sulphate MgSO4 = Epson salts, available anywhere. Heres a good calculator.
> http://www.aquariumcalculators.com/aquarium-plant-food/estimative-index/


thx for the site, so the epsom salt or mgs04 is the gh buffer right?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, it is part of GH (along Calcium) but not a "buffer". The main buffer is the bicarbonate (KH).
You will find Epson salt in two areas in the pharmacy: one for constipation (oral use), the other for soaking bath. Get the one for oral use.


----------



## Hammerdin (Jan 6, 2014)

aniroc said:


> Yes, it is part of GH (along Calcium) but not a "buffer". The main buffer is the bicarbonate (KH).
> You will find Epson salt in two areas in the pharmacy: one for constipation (oral use), the other for soaking bath. Get the one for oral use.


thx for helping bro


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

You should definitely include Magnesium Sulfate to your fertilizer regime, it's not necessary if you have a high enough concentration of it in you water, but I would just recommend to play it safe and add it anyways.

There's also technically only two-three grades of MgSO4; USP, technical, and mystery import. Don't search for 'oral-safe' MgSO4, it's usually a lot more expensive - price/weight ratio. Just get standard USP grade Epsom Salt, it's really the highest quality anyways.

If you're unable to find some and you're located in the East end, feel free to send me a PM and I can help get you some.

Good luck.


----------



## Hammerdin (Jan 6, 2014)

default said:


> You should definitely include Magnesium Sulfate to your fertilizer regime, it's not necessary if you have a high enough concentration of it in you water, but I would just recommend to play it safe and add it anyways.
> 
> There's also technically only two-three grades of MgSO4; USP, technical, and mystery import. Don't search for 'oral-safe' MgSO4, it's usually a lot more expensive - price/weight ratio. Just get standard USP grade Epsom Salt, it's really the highest quality anyways.
> 
> ...


I was confuse with oral magnesium. when I look it up on shoppers and walmart, they dont even have it listed. I'll see if I can find it from my local shopper, if not I'll get some off u instead. thx again.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

If you're not looking to get into the actual mixing, you could buy the powder premix from theplantguy.org. That's what I did. You give up the control of being able to adjust the formula, but even the premix plus shipping is inexpensive compared to Seachem. You'll still need to adjust the water on water change days using whatever you normally use.

So far I've had good luck with with it. I've been backing down from the full dose looking for the right amount to get growth without as rapid a build-up.

You can also get a PPS mix from the same guy. If you happen to be interested in PPS, let me know as I have some extra that I had ordered.


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

Hammerdin said:


> I was confuse with oral magnesium. when I look it up on shoppers and walmart, they dont even have it listed. I'll see if I can find it from my local shopper, if not I'll get some off u instead. thx again.


Usp Epson salts are the ones people would put in their bath. Just make sure its just Magnesium Sulphate, without smelly additives. $4-$5 for a bag, should find it in the pharmacy area of a place like Walmart/Shoppers or a grocery store.


----------

